# 2009 Outback Kargaroo



## billgates (Sep 29, 2011)

i have a 2009 23 foot Outback Kargaroo for sale. We use it about twice a year. So at this point it has to go. It is in great condition, everything on it works properly. It has been professionally winterized each year. We take it about 35 miles from our location in Cody, Wyoming, so it has very few miles on it. The tires, batteries, etc are excellent. it has been extremely well maintained. It has the diamond plate front, microwave, am/fm/cd player. i am asking $18000 for it, but with the economy being like it is, i will consider offers. It is located in Cody, Wyoming, about 50 miles from Yellowstone National Park. I would also let the hitch/equalizer go with it. Please feel free to call me at 307-527-5212 or my cell at 307-899-0776. I would be glad to answer any questions that you have. I will be glad to send photos if needed. Thanks.


----------

